# need opinions ~ I want an indoor furry pet for the kids



## marlowmanor (Nov 2, 2011)

So I am really wanting to get an indoor pet that the kids can interact with. Currently the only thing indoors in the fish and that's not something the kids can really interact with. I mentioned it to DH last night. I brought up maybe a bunny, and he said no.  He is very much anti-bunny!  We had a couple guinea pigs once but it didn't work out well the kids scared them more than anything else when they were out to play. A dog will not work right now b/c we don't have the space for it. We are currently living in a 2 BR SWMH and space is already pretty tight for the 5 of us. A dog running around constantly would just be trouble, plus I have to consider the baby that is crawling around the house constanly too. Cats are out of the running too. So anyone have any suggestions? My boys ages are: Logan will be 5 this December, Korbin is 3, and Cameron will be 1 at the end of November.


----------



## Roll farms (Nov 2, 2011)

I love pet rats.  Out of all the caged pets, they smell the best and have the best personalities.  I've owned 7 rats and never been bitten by one.
I've had hampsters, guinea pigs, gerbils, chinchillas, etc....I LOVE rats.  The rest were smelly, unfriendly, and prone to biting.
The boys could 'train' the rats.  Lots of info online how to do that.  They're super smart and fun.

You'd have to make sure they're gentle w/ it, as one bad experience could turn it into a biter.

I like ferrets, too but they're pretty high-maintenance compared to a rat.


----------



## marlowmanor (Nov 2, 2011)

Rats make my skin crawl! Not a rat/mouse fan really. I will mention it to DH though.


----------



## Stacykins (Nov 2, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> I love pet rats.  Out of all the caged pets, they smell the best and have the best personalities.  I've owned 7 rats and never been bitten by one.
> I've had hampsters, guinea pigs, gerbils, chinchillas, etc....I LOVE rats.  The rest were smelly, unfriendly, and prone to biting.
> The boys could 'train' the rats.  Lots of info online how to do that.  They're super smart and fun.
> 
> ...


Doubley on the rats! Rats are amazing pets. They need to be kept in same sex pairs though, a solo rat is a very loney rat since they are so social. When not interacting with people (their favorite!) the pair sleeps together, grooms eachother, tumble around the cage as they play, etc. 

Seriously, rats are brilliant and like little dogs. I hand raised a rescue rat that was three days old (was supposed to be a food item, friend's snake didn't eat, he felt bad, asked if I could save the rattie). Once the little squeaker was old enough, I bought a friend, since my sister was going to adopt the pair once I could bring them to her. Friend happened to be pregnant! OMG! So one rat turned into nine. I handled those babies from day one since Momma rat was very cool with it. My housemate had by this time fallen in absolute love with them, bought a gargantuan cage, and was keeping all the girls from the litter. All the boys were rehomed. Those girl rats love their people, are cage potty trained, and just wonderful companions overall. My housemate would actually let them have free reign of his room when he was in there, since they loved to explore, though every few minutes would always come back for some cuddles and kisses before exploring again. 

Video of the ratties being adorable   I really miss Kyle and his rattie babies. 

Female rats tend to be more energetic and on the go. Male rats tend to be chill and they just wanna crawl in your hoodie pocket and snuggle. But there are exceptions to every rule!


----------



## Roll farms (Nov 2, 2011)

Don't get me wrong, I didn't like them either....until I got one.
My dh HATED them at 1st (wouldn't enter the room they were in)....ended up loving them to pieces by the time the last one died of old age last year.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Nov 2, 2011)

I am banning my son from reading this thread.  We don't need any more pets.  

I love guinea pigs, but they are fragile and can smell if not kept up with on a very regular basis. 

I love that you asked and got RATS for an answer.  cracks me up.   

We had a rabbit in the house, smelled terrible, wouldn't care to do that again. Could never keep the cage clean enough. And they really aren't that social of an animal with people, atleast not in my experience.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Nov 2, 2011)

I had a pet mouse as a kid and love that thing to death.  I think a RAT is even a better idea becasue they are bigger and more energetic.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Nov 2, 2011)

RATS RATS RATS!!!!  Absolutely!  I used to breed them. They are AWESOME pets, and very smart and clean!  THey are WAY friendlier than stupid old hamsters and gerbils (which love to bite).  They're not as small/jumpy/easy to lose as mice.  Some people think they won't like them, but once you actually see/hold one you'll love them.  Get one that is young, and preferrably from a breeder instead of a pet store.  You really should have 2 together, because they're very social and will be incredibly lonely without a buddy.  They're AWESOME pets, and you really should consider them!


----------



## greybeard (Nov 2, 2011)

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> RATS RATS RATS!!!!  Absolutely!  I used to breed them. They are AWESOME pets, and very smart and clean!  THey are WAY friendlier than stupid old hamsters and gerbils (which love to bite).  They're not as small/jumpy/easy to lose as mice.  Some people think they won't like them, but once you actually see/hold one you'll love them.  Get one that is young, and preferrably from a breeder instead of a pet store.  You really should have 2 together, because they're very social and will be incredibly lonely without a buddy.  They're AWESOME pets, and you really should consider them!


Hmm. Interesting suggestion, and I'm sure they can be wondeul pets (not for me) but I wonder...they may not bite as often as gerbils and hamsters, but don't they still have nice sharp teeth?

The pets are for the children--not the adults. The children's current ages 4-3-- and the youngest is 11 months.  
Are rats really a good idea for children of this age group?


----------



## Stacykins (Nov 2, 2011)

greybeard said:
			
		

> aggieterpkatie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, they totally have sharp teeth, but honestly, rats are the least likely of the pocket pets to bite. And no pocket pets should be handled without adult supervision by any young kid. Even seasoned reptile keepers who feed live rats (not my cup of tea, btw, but some more sensitive species are hard to get to take frozen/thawed) are rarely bitten by even unsocialized feeders. A rat has to be incredibly antagonized to bite, like be handled roughly or squeezed. I find they're more likely to 'taste' rather than bite. Like if your fingers smell like food, you'll feel teeth but no pressure and they realize their mistake (or they'll just lick you). Hamsters on the other hand, will take a big chunk out of you with little instigation. 

One thing is that a rat's tail is VERY delicate (same with mice and gerbil tails too). If grabbed by the tail, especially near the tip, it can deglove. That sounds as bad as it is. 

I haven't seen it recommended yet, but I wanted to nip it in the bud just in case. Chinchillas are not good for kids. They are hands off pets, they are incredibly independent, easily stressed, and despite they're amazingly soft fur that screams CUDDLE ME! they're not cuddly at all. Trying to hold a chinchilla still for five seconds just to weigh it is nearly impossible, and they just do not like to get held. And this is my experience with _well_ socialized chinchillas who have had human contact from birth. That, and they have the ability to teleport, and they utilize this teleportation to be able to get into places to chew on things that shouldn't be chewed, like wiring, hardwood floors, books, your desktop innards, cabinetry, and furniture. Essentially, if you don't want them to chew it, in five seconds, they will.


----------



## marlowmanor (Nov 2, 2011)

Well DH vetoed rats too. I'm not to keen on the rat idea either myself. For now I think we will just settle for our goats. I've already promised the kids when we get a bigger house we will have an indoor dog for them. With the kids ages it's hard to find an appropriate furry pet for them. They play rough, and have a hard time understanding to be gentle sometimes. Thank you to all the people who made suggestions. For now the kids will have to be content playing with each other and the goats for now, and watching the fish!


----------



## Ms. Research (Nov 2, 2011)

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> Well DH vetoed rats too. I'm not to keen on the rat idea either myself. For now I think we will just settle for our goats. I've already promised the kids when we get a bigger house we will have an indoor dog for them. With the kids ages it's hard to find an appropriate furry pet for them. They play rough, and have a hard time understanding to be gentle sometimes. Thank you to all the people who made suggestions. For now the kids will have to be content playing with each other and the goats for now, and watching the fish!


X2

It will be so much better experience for your boys if you wait.  And you and your DH as well.   The boys can enjoy the goats for now.  But when it's time, and after you all settle into your new BIGGER place, the experience of a dog for your boys will be priceless.

And maybe as the boys get older, in their teens, smaller "pocket" pets as others call them here could be reviewed again.


----------



## Beekissed (Nov 2, 2011)

What about a sugar glider?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sugar_glider

I don't know anyone who has one but they sure are cute.


----------



## Roll farms (Nov 3, 2011)

Heck no, on the sugar glider.  They are cute, but....well....can be a bit psycho as adults.

I love all animals, truly....I love sugar gliders' looks...but am not interested in taking on their mental issues, and I don't even have several small children.  They're also nocturnal.  Need special / large / expensive cages, a special diet, etc.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Nov 3, 2011)

Winter White Dwarf hamsters. Not as nippy as your run of the mill hamster & super cute!! We have babies right now too bad you're not closer


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Nov 3, 2011)

I don't think any small pet is appropriate for 3-4 year olds.  I think the youngest kid I'd buy a pet for is around 8, if the kid is going to be doing the care.  Kids tend to squeeze small animals, which causes small animals to bite.  And yes, rats have sharp teeth and can bite (anythign with teeth can bite) but if properly handled and socialized (which is why I recommend buying a young one or from a breeder if possible) they rarely EVER will bite.  You can even get dumbo rats (with large, low set ears), and rex rats with curly fur.


----------



## Genipher (Nov 16, 2011)

Potbelly pig. 

We had one when I was growing up. She was pretty laid back (though she would eat ANYTHING off the floor!). She learned to squeal when she had to, ahem, go outside, was very clean, and loved to cuddle.

PS. supposedly they have "miniatures" now that don't get larger than a dog (40ish pounds)


----------

